# The Pacific - Finally



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2010)

First reviews are trickling in:

Review: HBO's 'The Pacific' -- The Live Feed | THR

Review: HBO's 'The Pacific'

ThePacific-1 Barry Garron has posted his review of HBO's "The Pacific." I just finished watching last week and my opinion of the project went way up from the two-episode rough-cut I saw last month, which was exposition-heavy to the point where even Tom Hanks was complaining about the cut at TCA.

"The first two episodes are the weakest," assured HBO insiders at the time.

I was doubtful -- we hear that sort of thing a lot -- but the executives were right.

When the final cut was delivered, the clunky exposition was cut out. And after the first two couple hours, the immediacy and writing improved.

Is "The Pacific" as strong as its predecessor, arguably the best miniseries of all time, "Band of Brothers"?

No. It's uneven, with a weaker group of supporting characters (one big exception -- Rami Malek as Merriell "Snafu" Shelton is utterly hypnotic, like Gollum from "Lord of the Rings" reincarnated as a morally ambiguous Marine).

Another point of comparison: For better or worse, "The Pacific" is far more graphic than "BOB." Dismembered limbs flying, Marines cutting gold teeth from dead (and not quite dead) Japanese soldiers, a scene involving an open skull cavity that I won't even describe.

One episode -- Part Nine -- deserves special praise. Directed by "Sopranos" veteran Tim Van Patten, this penultimate hour, set on the island of Okinawa, is the most harrowing and revolting depiction of war I've ever seen. As a self-contained hour of drama, it's a masterpiece and alone worth the price of admission.

So my bottom line: "The Pacific" is a must-see. But if you're a "Band of Brothers" fan, set your expectations accordingly.

Here's some of Barry's take....
The result is "The Pacific," also 10 parts but in some ways as different in its approach to the material as the jungle warfare of the Pacific was from the more conventional fighting in Europe. Both miniseries are infused with raw, powerful stories of personal triumph and adversity, but "Pacific" feels more random and more contained. Each episode is so completely built on discreet incidents that a strong case can be made for calling this a limited series.

But call it what you will, it is a gem of a production and would be a highlight of any TV season. "Pacific," in its totality, conveys a sense of the combat experience that is as complete and realistic as any work of film could be. From the harrowing nighttime battles with a deadly but invisible enemy to the sheer misery of the punishing jungle climate to the macho posturing of the young American fighters, "Pacific" omits nothing.

Where "Band of Brothers" adapted Stephen Ambrose's saga of a single unit, "Pacific" melds the memories of three authors: Robert Leckie, Eugene B. Sledge and Chuck Tatum. Leckie and Sledge become two of the three principal characters; the third is John Basilone. During the course of the war, the paths of these three Marines cross, but each has his own circle of friends and unique set of circumstances


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Pacific -- TV Review

Bottom Line: As sensitive and realistic a portrait of American combat in the Pacific as you ever will see.
Having created "Band of Brothers," the masterful 2001 miniseries that followed Easy Company from its training in Georgia through the D-Day invasion and until the end of the war, exec producers Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg decided to balance the equation with a mini set in the Pacific theater.

The result is "The Pacific," also 10 parts but in some ways as different in its approach to the material as the jungle warfare of the Pacific was from the more conventional fighting in Europe. Both miniseries are infused with raw, powerful stories of personal triumph and adversity, but "Pacific" feels more random and more contained. Each episode is so completely built on discrete incidents that a strong case can be made for calling this a limited series.

But call it what you will, it is a gem of a production and would be a highlight of any TV season. "Pacific," in its totality, conveys a sense of the combat experience that is as complete and realistic as any work of film could be. From the harrowing nighttime battles with a deadly but invisible enemy to the sheer misery of the punishing jungle climate to the macho posturing of the young American fighters, "Pacific" omits nothing.

Where "Band of Brothers" adapted Stephen Ambrose's saga of a single unit, "Pacific" melds the memories of three authors: Robert Leckie, Eugene B. Sledge and Chuck Tatum. Leckie and Sledge become two of the three principal characters; the third is John Basilone. During the course of the war, the paths of these three Marines cross, but each has his own circle of friends and unique set of circumstances.

Leckie (James Badge Dale), an aspiring journalist, is the most introspective of the bunch. Sledge (Joe Mazzello), initially kept out of the Marines by a heart murmur, enlists later and soon is plunged into combat unlike anything he could have imagined. Basilone's instant act of bravery gets him recast as public hero and a spokesman for the sale of war bonds.

His collision with celebrity and glamour gives some relief from the constant hell of fighting and preparing for battle. However, it also stands out as perhaps the only contrived element in a work of otherwise unflinching honesty.

In an opening scene, a Marine officer lectures his new enlistees: "Whenever this war is over, when we have swept upon the main islands of Japan and destroyed every scrap of that empire, the strategy will have been that of others, but the victory will have been won by you." That speech, and the occasional use of maps to toggle between acts, is as close as "Pacific" gets to a comprehensive overview of the fighting. This is intentional. The idea is to present the war from the vantage point of the Marines who deployed where they were told, rested when they could and then fought somewhere else.

In that confined space, writer Bruce C. McKenna finds a world of drama, including the Marines' anxiety about the unknown, their tugs of instant passion, their acceptance of barbaric warfare and, above all else, their painful and unexpected confrontations with their own mortality.

Praiseworthy performances are so abundant that it might be unfair to single out any one actor. That said, it would be hard not to take special note of Dale's work as Leckie, perhaps the most pivotal role because of the insight the character brings to so many situations. Not once does Dale falter.

Special effects are outstanding and convincing. Watch for "Pacific" to dominate every Emmy category for which it is eligible. Better still, just watch it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 9, 2010)

Starts Sunday where I live. Considering getting HBO HD as it's not in my cable package right now. Wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## jamierd (Mar 10, 2010)

havent even seen it advertised here in the uk yet which likely means it will be on dvd in the states before we see it here


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2010)

starts on sky movies at easter over hear Jamie


----------



## Pong (Mar 10, 2010)

It will premiere April 4th in the U.K and the 3rd here. 

Three more weeks!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 10, 2010)

HBO: The Pacific: Homepage


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2010)

HBO has been showin' "BOB" all week with promos for "The Pacific" in between.

Can't wait for Sunday!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 10, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Starts Sunday where I live. Considering getting HBO HD as it's not in my cable package right now. Wonder if it's worth it.



I got HBO just for this. They have a special $5 mo for the first 6 months.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> I got HBO just for this. They have a special $5 mo for the first 6 months.



So did I. My deal was free HBO and Cinemax for three months. And I already requested Amazon to notify me when the DVD becomes available (though not for a while).

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see this! I can't get HBO over here, and who knows when it will show up in Germany. I will just have to find a way to get it...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have HBO either but am very excited to see this series. I'm sure it won't take long for each episode to show up on torrent sites.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I can't wait to see this! I can't get HBO over here, and who knows when it will show up in Germany. I will just have to find a way to get it...



Bootleg alert!!! 

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Bootleg alert!!!
> 
> TO



I do not condone that...


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 10, 2010)

The current issue (April 2010) of the U.S. Naval Institute's magazine "Naval History" is devoted to this Pacific mini-series and worth looking for in your local bookstores...One thing it pointed out that I had not really given serious thought was that the "civilian casualties per military casualty" in the Pacific is estimated at 3 to 5 times greater than the European Theater. We all love the aircraft and the battle tactics, and don't spend much time pondering something like that. Enormous.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got HBO as well for this series. Looking forward to it, trying to keep my expectations in check, and trying not to compare it to BoB too much!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2010)

Us New Jersey guys are glad to see that one of the Marines in "Pacific" is MOH winner John Basilone. 

Grew up in Raritan, NJ, about a half hour north of where I live. 

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if they'll have interviews at the beginning like BoB..

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> I wonder if they'll have interviews at the beginning like BoB...



I would think they will. Love hearing those guys talk about their experiences. Fewer and fewer of them left.

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Agree 100%. That is what made BoB so powerful to me, we were watching the actual experiences of the characters being interviewed.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems my hometown is doing it right!

Gloucester County vets to see their story - NJ.com

*Gloucester County vets to see their story*
Wednesday, March 10, 2010 
By DJ McAneny
[email protected]

A special group of veterans on Thursday will be given the respect of viewing a tribute to their lives through the eyes of some of America's best storytellers four days before that vision debuts to the rest of the world. 

The Honor Flight program from Monroe Township will be transporting 250 World War II veterans who served in the Pacific theater to Washington, D.C., for a special screening of the new HBO series, "The Pacific." The story follows three soldiers in the Marine Corps from the initial assault on Guadalcanal through their return home. It was executive produced by Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg.

"HBO is honored to take part in bringing some of our nation's heroic veterans to visit the World War II Memorial," said Zach Enterlin, vice president of advertising and promotions, HBO. "While 'The Pacific' is centered on the stories of only a handful of Marines, it reminds us of the sacrifices made by so many men and women in service to our country. It is critically important to acknowledge their contributions and give them our eternal thanks." 

Honor Flight was started in May 2005, when physician's assistant and retired Air Force Captain Earl Morse wanted to honor the veterans he'd been caring for over 27 years by flying them to the then-newly completed World War II Memorial in the nation's capital. Many veterans couldn't manage the trip to D.C. to see the memorial themselves because of financial or physical limitations. Morse and five other pilots decided to start flying vets and accompanying guardians out at no cost to the visitors to see in person the site dedicated to their bravery. 

A local chapter of the Honor Flight program was started in South Jersey in 2008 and they've made two annual trips since then. 

"Since America felt it was important to build a memorial to the service and the ultimate sacrifice of her veterans, the Honor Flight Network believes it's equally important that they actually get to visit and experience their memorial," said Earl Morse, president and co-founder of the Honor Flight Network. "After everything they endured and accomplished for all of us, getting them to their memorial is the least that we can do." 

Eugene Vonnetti, of Turnersville, is one of the Pacific veterans who will be making the trip to D.C. with Honor Flight of South Jersey Chapter to participate in the special screening. He seemed excited for the opportunity at participating in this special occasion, though he was quick to remind that war should not be sensationalized and the story of soldiers who fought for their country deserves to carefully be told. 

"A few weeks back at an (Honor Flight) collection drive," said Vonnetti, "They started asking around if we had been in the Pacific, if we'd be interested in making this trip. They came up to us, thanked us. It was an honor, really. From the small preview (of The Pacific) I've seen so far, it's something to see, it really makes you think. War is war. It's not glamorous, but I think it's something everyone deserves to be made aware of. It is a fact of life.

"It's a matter of opinion," he said, "But I'm looking forward to it. Most guys in World War II, they've been through hell and back. Watching something like this Ð soldiers getting shot at, blown up, all very gory could get people to understand, to say, My God, is this what really happened?'" 

The overall feeling among the vets is one of appreciation. They're thankful HBO respected them so much they were granted a special screening. They want their story to be told and they want it told accurately. Frank Scahill, former VFW Post 1616 Commander and co-founder of the Honor Flight of South Jersey Chapter, was excited for his brothers in arms and supportive of the mini-series' endeavor. 

"This is an outstanding gesture HBO made," he said. "It's the kind of respect World War II vets deserve. It looks like it will be very emotional. It will bring up a lot of memories for these guys some good, and unfortunately, some bad. But the realism is just meant to show respect for the time these men served their country. HBO has done an awful lot of research, and I can't think of anyone else who could have handled it as well as this."


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

I am going to have to wait for it to come out on DVD. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Agree 100%. That is what made BoB so powerful to me, we were watching the actual experiences of the characters being interviewed.



Yep, really brought it home listening to them before each episode. Really looking forward to it, just not sure how I am going to be able to watch it. Oh well I'll find a way...


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2010)

Our illustrious cable moguls up here want an extra 18 bucks a month to give me HBO HD. To get it, I have to bundle it with 4 other channels I don't want.

A$$holes. I'll wait for the Blue Ray.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 12, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Our illustrious cable moguls up here want an extra 18 bucks a month to give me HBO HD. To get it, I have to bundle it with 4 other channels I don't want.
> 
> A$$holes. I'll wait for the Blue Ray.



Lucky here ... $5.00 a month for the first 6 months... I'll cancel after that!

I can set up a camera focused on my TV to stream to ya'all..... but thats illegal and I'd never do it!

.


----------



## Pong (Mar 13, 2010)

One more day! (And two more weeks! )


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2010)

WWII vets view series in D.C., get welcome in Williamstown - NJ.com

_(This is my alma mater!!)_

*WWII vets view series in D.C., get welcome in Williamstown*
Saturday, March 13, 2010 
By DJ McAneny
[email protected]
Pacific Theater veterans returning from a special Washington, D.C. screening of a new HBO mini-series based on their valor received a heroic "Welcome Home" at Williamstown High School on Friday afternoon. 

More than 50 Honor Flight veterans entered the main concourse at the high school to an emotional explosion of applause accompanied by both a choir and band. 

"Everything went better than anyone could have planned," said Superintendent Chuck Earling. "Honor Flight is an incredible program and we are proud to be hosting them today. Something like this, filled with so much love, touches everyone, especially our kids. It's very patriotic and the veterans truly appreciate it Ð they're in awe." 

Upon arrival, the veterans were escorted from their tour bus by the school's Air Force Junior ROTC members to the school cafeteria where a luncheon was provided. Along the walk to the cafeteria was hallway after hallway lined with flag-toting, cheering students. 

Many of these hardened veterans couldn't contain their tears. 

"We wanted to make sure they had a big reception," said Earling. "How can you ever thank the greatest generation that ever lived more than what these kids are doing here?" 

"It's all wonderful," said Honor Flight veteran Milton Gore. "Outstanding. This whole trip was just extraordinary. The premiere was unbelievable, and this is just beautiful. They made an old Marine cry." 

Marsha Brumberg, an Honor Flight guardian who accompanied the group to D.C., mentioned that one of the highlights of the evening was meeting special guests who greeted the veterans, including executive producers of "The Pacific," Tom Hanks and Stephen Spielberg. She explained HBO's attempts to be sensitive to the psyche of the Honor Flight veterans, but in the end they needn't have been concerned. 

"The trip was terrific," Brumberg said. "There were two screens and the veterans had the choice between watching "The Pacific" premiere and "Casablanca," because I guess HBO thought maybe some of the veterans wouldn't want to watch the miniseries. Well, no one went to Casablanca. They all wanted to see the film and, when it was over, they all applauded. It was very well done." 

Brumberg was sitting at a table with Pearl Harbor survivor and veteran Michael Florio. His eyes were still red from the trip in.

"The trip was wonderful," he said. "Honor Flight is wonderful and this school is wonderful. This is more than I could have ever expected. I very much enjoyed the whole trip. It's overwhelming." 

Assistant Principle Caroline Yoder was pleased with the hard work her students put out to give these men a deserved welcome home and proud of what their efforts accomplished. 

""It was the most touching thing," said Yoder. "We just wanted to have it nicely done when they got back. It was a great way to teach the kids about patriotism and respect for their country. I'm so proud of everyone here today. This is the positive stuff that I love."


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 15, 2010)

First episode seemed uneven and truncated to me. I think it needed to be 20 minutes longer to better round out some of the characters and convey the passage of time.

some great moments though... impressive use of CG..

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree that it could have been a little longer (think it was only about 50 minutes), but other than that I thought it was great.

Attention to detail as expected.....

Springfield '03s, helmets w/o camouflage covers, yellow grenades, M1928A1 Thompson with drum magazines, etc.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree that it was a bit uneven as well, but it was good. The fight on alligator creek and the aftermath was chilling. I did find myself laughing at the end with the rendition of Happy Birthday.


----------



## fly boy (Mar 15, 2010)

hey finally they make this when did band of brothers come out?
because i am really impressed by the way it came out on the ads.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah attention to detail was good. Springfields, rust on the landing craft, 30 cal tripod, shooting and scooting. I didn't know about yellow grenades. Why yellow?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GuadTenaruSandbar.jpg







http://www.ww2incolor.com/dramatic/ww2_21.html

.






.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2010)

They were yellow prior to 1943 to denote live HE (as opposed to training grenades). When the OD color was adopted, the only yellow was a band at the top.

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, don't have HBO up here in college, but my dad should've taped the episode last night.


----------



## proton45 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was impressed enough to be hopeful for what is to come....

The "drama" was a little uneven, but I thought that their was a decent enough balance of "character study" "historic back ground" " attention to detail" " action". Not an easy task...

I know what I will be watching every Sunday...

*p.s. The "scuttle butt" is that the first two episodes are the "slowest"...its suppose to pick up as it goes along.*


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 15, 2010)

I enjoyed it... it was good. I felt that the battle seemed just thrown in. ... 

I think they should have played on it's significance a little more and saved it for the second episode.

Maybe show some smaller recon teams on patrol looking for the Jap positions before the battle and maybe getting captured.




.


----------



## proton45 (Mar 15, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> I enjoyed it... it was good. I felt that the battle seemed just thrown in. ...
> 
> I think they should have played on it's significance a little more and saved it for the second episode.
> 
> ...




Actually, one of the things I liked was that everything is unfolding for us, just like it was for them. They didnt really know that much, at this stage of the war. I felt that one of the points they where trying to make (last night) was "how green" they all where...they didnt know what to expect, and they didnt know what was going to happen (like we do now). The drama made a point of showing how their expectations didnt match their experience...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2010)

proton45 said:


> *p.s. The "scuttle butt" is that the first two episodes are the "slowest"...its suppose to pick up as it goes along.*



That makes sense. The intensity of the Pacific war did pick up as the US moved closer and closer to the home islands of Japan.

Iwo Jima and Okinawa should be off the charts!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 15, 2010)

proton45 said:


> Actually, one of the things I liked was that everything is unfolding for us, just like it was for them. They didnt really know that much, at this stage of the war. I felt that one of the points they where trying to make (last night) was "how green" they all where...they didnt know what to expect, and they didnt know what was going to happen (like we do now). The drama made a point of showing how their expectations didnt match their experience...



For the most part i agree... i like the way the Japanese were a mystery.. their first glimpse was coming across the bivouac. It did a good job of emulating the fog of war.

but at the same ... I found myself frustrated at the battalion walking around with no recon. I would have liked to see a small team on patrol just as a transition to the battle.
also Alligator Creek was a significant battle IMO .. the greatest land defeat of the Japanese at that time.

would have been nice to provide some context like in BoB when they reveal the importance of destroying the gun emplacements on D Day.

Its going to be a great series...


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Overall, I am happy with it. I had read on the forum that the first two were the weakest episodes, and not to compare it to BoB because the story is told differently. Think Hanks and Spielberg need to do a story regarding air combat next. Has not been a great air combat story in a long time.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 15, 2010)

It was good enough to watch, I read earlier that the first 2 are the weakest, so I am holding am sure it will only get better.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought it was cool that they thought they were winning the naval battle (of Salvo Island?) only to find out that we took a beating the next morning and the Navy bugged out.

My only criticism was what I perceived to be the over sentimental humanization of the Japanese so early in the series. (The Marines playing cat and mouse with the doomed Japanese soldier, the picture and Geisha doll found in the dead soldiers backpack.) I feel this should have evolved slowly over the episodes. Obviously I wasn't there, but it seemed too soon after Pearl to not think of them as "beasts", not to mention the fact that they came upon the tortured and killed Marines(?) shortly after landing. But then again maybe I have it backwards... Maybe they became "beasts" in the minds of the Marines only AFTER prolonged contact with them through fighting... "The War" by Ken Burns made this difference much more starker. My severely flawed 2 cents.


----------



## Pong (Mar 16, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Overall, I am happy with it. I had read on the forum that the first two were the weakest episodes, and not to compare it to BoB because the story is told differently. Think Hanks and Spielberg need to do a story regarding air combat next. Has not been a great air combat story in a long time.



Actually Hanks and Spielberg considered adding a Naval Pilot in The Pacific, though they didn't include the character since it'll be too hard to follow the story then.

Also, to those who don't have HBO and didn't get to see the first episode, you can watch it at their website HBO. Though I didn't have any luck watching it, it wasn't available in my region.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link Pong.
You have to register to watch so I may not do it.
I am going to have to think about it.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2010)

Got a hold of the episode in the last couple of hours and so look forward to watching it later today. Looking forward to comparing it to Band of Brothers and to see just how 'weak' the first episode is (I suspect not very and the rest will just be even better).


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> I thought it was cool that they thought they were winning the naval battle (of Salvo Island?) only to find out that we took a beating the next morning and the Navy bugged out.




That was a good touch


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah I thought that was a good point as well. Overall thought it was a good episode, really looking forward to the rest now.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm glad Chesty Puller is in these... I've always though he shoulda been a household name.

Nice use of the shotguns

i enjoyed episode 2 but the storytelling seems weak. Seemed too much like episode 1. 

cant wait for episode 3


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2010)

Good tm hear it isn't too bad. Hopefully with the first two out of the way we will start to see the series developing and improving. I'll let you know what I think of episode two tomorrow.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got no complaints except that I wish the episodes were longer than 50 minutes. 

TO


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 22, 2010)

They've finally announced that The Pacific will start on 12 April down here. Best bit is its on free-to-air TV.
I'm all set to record the series.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

So far i don't think its up to the standard set by the Band of Brothers


----------



## proton45 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like it...episode two pleased me. This is going to be a good series...I can feel it.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2010)

I felt sick.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 23, 2010)

I like Band of Brothers better. They introduced the characters better with longer episodes and just as good special effects. Nonetheless, this is darned good too though


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Still waiting on a date here....assuming not long after Easter....


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2010)

With air and sea superiority and even light tanks, what lead the Japanese to mount frontal assaults on fixed positions?

Disdain for the Americans... thought it would be easy?
Poor tacticians?
Terrain dictated the Japanese response?
Americans chose their locations wisely?
Japanese had a lot going on at the time across the pacific and Guadalcanal was supposed to be easy.
Frontal attack was a sound strategy... it should have worked?


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> I felt sick.



Shinpachi, do you feel it is a fair portrayal of how events happened so far? This series is hard to watch from an American perspective, I imagine it is even harder from your perspective. The Pacific island campains was such huge loss of life on both sides, and I truly feel sorry for the average Japanese foot soldier on how they were treated and basically viewed as cannon fodder IMO. Tom Hanks and Spielberg claim to have done a huge amount of research to make everything as historically accurate as possible. From your point of view, and based on your country's history, is there anything you feel that is in accurate or wrong? I'm really interested in your opinion if you would be willing to discuss it.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting... from Wiki:

_Following the Battle of Guadalcanal, the division's Marines were sent to Melbourne, Australia to rest and refit.[13] It was during this time that the division took the traditional Australian folk song "Waltzing Matilda" as its battle hymn. To this day, 1st Division Marines still ship out to this song being played.[_


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 23, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> With air and sea superiority and even light tanks, what lead the Japanese to mount frontal assaults on fixed positions?
> 
> Disdain for the Americans... thought it would be easy?
> Poor tacticians?
> ...



I'd be interested in opinions on your questions too Comiso.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Shinpachi, do you feel it is a fair portrayal of how events happened so far? This series is hard to watch from an American perspective, I imagine it is even harder from your perspective. The Pacific island campains was such huge loss of life on both sides, and I truly feel sorry for the average Japanese foot soldier on how they were treated and basically viewed as cannon fodder IMO. Tom Hanks and Spielberg claim to have done a huge amount of research to make everything as historically accurate as possible. From your point of view, and based on your country's history, is there anything you feel that is in accurate or wrong? I'm really interested in your opinion if you would be willing to discuss it.



I was almost throwing up when I saw a Jap's rotten skull covered with a helmet(Type 90) which was displayed on a pole beside the GIs dining place. I know Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg are very in favor of Japanese and Japanese culture well, so it would be a matter of preference.

Calling the Japs 'Jap' is good as it was true and sounds realistic on the screen.
I have ever seen "The Great Raid" but was disappointed somewhat because they were so polite as to say "Japanese" in the movie though the movie was not introduced in Japan officially after all. As far as I know, "The Pacific" is the first US war-movie in which the soldiers use the historical term 'Jap' with no hesitation. In our local forum on ww2, this is favorably accepted as an evidence that the war was truely over, as well as the Japanese soldiers wear correct IJA uniforms with the Type 98 infantry rifles and speak natural Japanese, unlike "Baa Baa- Black Sheep". Also, to see a trailer of "The Pacific" on Youtube, a friend of mine says this is the first time he sees the Type 0 transport plane(Nakajima's license production of DC-3) on the war-movie made in the post war.

However, as a war-movie, it might be too realistic and maniac to enjoy in our side.
I hope the producer did not rely on the Charles Lindbergh's diary too much.... like throwing out Japs alive from a flying airplane.

Thanks, Messy1, for giving me a chance to comment.
"The Pacific" is a good movie without any malice.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry. The infantry rifle was Type 38, not 98.


----------



## ortonablue (Mar 23, 2010)

Only 50 minutes long left us hanging, You would enjoy it more if you watched 2-4 episodes in a row. Identifing characters during gun fights is difficult. I am trying my best not to compare to BOBrothers. The Pacific theme song is not as inspiring as BOB's. However The Pacific is worth the wate so far, I Love it.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for the insight Shinpachi. I always find your opinions interesting and really enjoy hearing a point of view from a Japanese citizen.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2010)

You are welcome, Messy1.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2010)

Watched the second episode yesterday. Thought it was gripping but they did cram a lot into the time which I thought could of been spread over at least another episode. Still enjoyed it and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Pong (Apr 3, 2010)

Watched it last night, and though the two episodes were very good, HBO ticked me off by cutting several scenes (Leckie shooting the Japanese soldier in the river, the part where the officer in Basilone's platoon gets shot) in the series.

But I liked the scene where they looted the Army supplies, and the part where Leckie is warned not to wear any shoes or smoke any cigars he might not have, and when he sees a box of whiskey he says afterward 

"Don't drink any hooch you might not have."

Awesome line. (Oops, spoiler. )


----------



## proton45 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> I felt sick.



Yes it is quite horrible...but I like the fact that they are showing it the way it was. I remember that when I was young you could still find war books in my elementary school library. These picture books contained photographs of the heads of Japanese soldiers stuck on the top of US Army tanks. Sometimes my school mates would laugh about these pictures. I would always feel very confused and upset with my classmates. I was an American and yet I could identify with the faces in the pictures. Not only that but my classmates identified some part of me as being Japanese...and yet they couldn't understand why I was upset by their cavalier attitude. Today the world is very different, but back then the war was still a very resent memory for many people. WW2 veterans where our teachers, shop owners...and parents, their attitudes and their experiences where often voiced very openly and we listened like children do.

I dont know why, but seeing the war presented in such an honest way feels satisfying to me...


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2010)

starts here tomorow night, showing first two episodes back to back, have already told work i'm leaving in enough time to get home for it.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2010)

proton45 said:


> Yes it is quite horrible...but I like the fact that they are showing it the way it was. I remember that when I was young you could still find war books in my elementary school library. These picture books contained photographs of the heads of Japanese soldiers stuck on the top of US Army tanks. Sometimes my school mates would laugh about these pictures. I would always feel very confused and upset with my classmates. I was an American and yet I could identify with the faces in the pictures. Not only that but my classmates identified some part of me as being Japanese...and yet they couldn't understand why I was upset by their cavalier attitude. Today the world is very different, but back then the war was still a very resent memory for many people. WW2 veterans where our teachers, shop owners...and parents, their attitudes and their experiences where often voiced very openly and we listened like children do.
> 
> I dont know why, but seeing the war presented in such an honest way feels satisfying to me...



OK, That's it, proton45.

I felt sick to see 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeqsiRuDwM0_too...
I admire they watched everything very well in Nanking of 1937.


----------



## proton45 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> OK, That's it, proton45.
> 
> I felt sick to see
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeqsiRuDwM0_too...
> I admire they watched everything very well in Nanking of 1937.




Yes, that is very upsetting too...

Have you seen this movie? 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=133e5QxaSsI_

I thought that this movie took a very "even hand" to the subject...most Chinese productions of the event take a sensationalistic approach. This production was aware of the gravity of the deaths without feeling a need to "turn the violence into pornography"...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2010)

Shinpachi-san, I watched the whole _John Rabe_ movie through youtube. It was an amazing story and even more interesting that it was based on what really happened with real characters. It's interesting to watch a movie where you are rooting for someone who is a Nazi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, evangilder.

I am understanding that the movie "John Rabe" is showing the present Germans' agony.
The agony which they can never justify what they did in the previous war.
I know how they feel well because we cannot do it either. 
Sorry for them.

******************
Hello, proton45.

The Chinese movie "Nanking Nanking" is a strange movie and looks very political considering the present
China-Japan relationship.

A Japanese officer killed himself in the end because it was hard for him to kill the Chinese people anymore.
I am glad to know the generousity of Chinese producer but, frankly, unnatural.

As long as I know, IJA soldiers were a killing machine. If they had any trouble, it would have been the daily violence inside the military and the circumstances they were placed that they could not see their families so easily again as they never expected coming home alive.

Sorry. This is the time for "The Pacific - part 4"
Thanks!


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Going home tonight to watch Episode 4 I DVR'ed last night. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Watched episode 4 last night. So far, I am a little disappointed in this series. Seems to be lacking a little compared to BoB, although I know it is a different story, I am still disappointed a little bit. It has not drawn me into the characters or story as Bob did. And I really want to be drawn into these characters. It is a immensely important part of history, just do not think the movie is giving the characters or this story their due.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 7, 2010)

Its obvious that one of their goals was to explore areas that BoB didn't go in to depth:

Psychological effects on combatants.. 
Impact on Civilians

Its admirable to try different angles but so far, I'm not impressed.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 7, 2010)

I really had to shake my head when I saw a Peregrine Falcon, in the jungle, picking at the head of a dead soldier. It's the small things that make or break it for me, even though I give Hollywood a lot of room for error.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2010)

I am trying NOT to compare it to BOB. I've seen BOB numerous times (got the DVD set) so certainly I'm a lot more familiar with the characters.

I've always been more interested in the ground war in the ETO than the PTO, so right off the bat I'm partial to BOB. 

The naval battles of the Pacific are far more interesting than Guadalcanal, Peleliu, Philippines etc., the exceptions being Iwo Jima and Tarawa. 

Guess what I'm trying to say is that so far, "Band of Brothers" is my choice over "the Pacific".

But I'm still enjoying it.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm also still enjoying it. I also I'm more partial to Band of Brothers but still think so far they have done a good job. I suppose we can only make full judgement after all ten parts so let's see what happens. I'm certainly looking forward to the next 6 parts.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2010)

I finished watching the whole series last night.

IMO, the whole series is VERY different than BoB, and that's a good thing. My first opinion is I did not enjoy it as much as BoB, but I'm looking forward to watching it a 2nd time to pick up on things I missed out on. The Pacific seemed much, much darker and focused on the aftermath of battles and the hard times endured by the U.S. servicemen. It also seemed to focus on the stories of guys that had a harder time dealing with war.

But, I think that its high time that side of the story was told. While I have not been involved in combat, I can only assume that after hand to hand battle, seeing people blown apart, bodies rotting, etc., that one just didn't walk back 200 yards and get in a pickup game of cards with your buddies.

While I love looking at a beautiful woman, I saw zero reason to include the sex scenes they did. They could have shown them walk into a room and close the door and I think we can figure out what happened next. On the other hand, I thought the battle scenes from Iwo Jima and Okinawa were spectacular.

Its my opinion that, I think it was episode 4 or 5, where the guy was in the rear area in the hospital, that almost the entire hour was spent on just him was dragged on way to long and the battle of Iwo Jima was cut too short.

Just my two cents.....


----------



## Bernhart (May 25, 2010)

last episode was my favorite, showed the soldiers trying to adjust to normal life


----------



## Markus (May 30, 2010)

I could not connect to it. It started with the questionable content of the intros and the plot jumped from one place/person to the other. Everything remained shallow.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2010)

DVD box set is due out Nov 2nd!!!

Amazon.com: The Pacific (HBO Miniseries): Isabel Lucas, William Sadler, Joseph Mazzello, Carl Franklin, David Nutter: Movies TV


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't believe I'll be getting this one.


----------

